# Problem with DTG error code 0001000c



## milosbgd (Mar 1, 2011)

I have problem with my DTG printer based on epson 4880.I have error code 0001000c.

Epson 4880 error code 0001000c - YouTube


----------



## Francis KTK (Nov 19, 2012)

Hope this can help:

􀂆 Error meaning:
PG phase sensor error
􀂆 Explanation
During initial operation at power on or during platen gap fluctuation
(change) operation after paper setting, there may be a case where the PG
home position can not be detected. In such a case, this message is
displayed and the printer stops operating.
􀂆 Cause of trouble
􀂄 Disconnected connector for the PG Phase Sensor.
􀂄 Disconnected connector for the PG Motor.
􀂄 Broken wire for the PG Motor.
􀂄 Defective PG Phase Sensor.
􀂄 Defective PG Motor.
􀂄 Damage to wheel linkage of PG drive gears
􀂄 Power supply fuse for PG/PO Motor driver is broken on the MAIN
Board.
􀂆 Points to be checked
1. Check that the PG Phase Sensor and the PG drive gears are free from
obstruction by adhesion of foreign matters or soiling.
2. Measure the resistance value of the PG Motor. (7.0 ± 10% [Ω])
If the PG Motor is found in short mode, replace the BOARD ASSY.,
MAIN at the same time.
3. All the harness must be connected properly and free from short circuit
or broken wire.
4. There should be no damage to wheel linkage such as between PG
Motor pinion gear and PG drive gears.
􀂆 Remedy
1. Connect PG Phase Sensor or PG Motor connector correctly.
2. Replace the PG Phase Sensor
3. Replace the Motor Assy., 
4. Replace the C593 MAIN Board


----------

